# Aerospace Engineer (AERE)



## mony (28 Nov 2004)

HEllo,

        As I await the DEO results (fingers crossed), I have a question to ask. Is there any Mechanical Engineers that work in the Air Force.   I know on the site, the only engineers that are blue are Airfeild and Aerospace. if so, how come in the application it asks U what division u want to join (AF, Army or navy) if trades are tied to a certain division?

     if I made this more complicated than it has to be this is exactly what I want to know: 

   If I get my second choice which is EME is it possible to be assigned to the Air Force?   ;D

Thankz for the replies in advance


----------



## spoon man (28 Nov 2004)

Aerospace is a branch of mechanical engineering.

I know CFB North Bay has an EME shop, and I'm pretty sure its only air element up here. So yeah, I would assume its possible to work in the air element as a mechanical engineer.


----------



## big_johnson1 (11 Jan 2005)

Do your research, there are a lot of air trades that will take mechanical engineers. If you want you can be an Aerospace Engineer, Airfield Engineer, or Communication Engineer. Check the recruiting website, all of the trades mention which degrees are allowed for each.


----------



## Scoobs (11 Jan 2005)

Aerospace Engineering (AERE) is a trade of itself in the military and is only blue, i.e. Airforce.  There are other engineering trades, as the last guy pointed out.  There is no Mech Eng trade as per say.  In the mil, the various eng trades will accept different degrees, eng, science, college diploma, etc.  I agree that you must check out the recruiting site.  
You cannot be an EME and be in the airforce.  It is only an Army trade.  I highly suggest you go Airforce, but you will enjoy the Army if you choose EME.  Just don't trust the Recruting Centre when they tell you that only certain trades are open.  One could be closed one week and then be open the next.  It happened to me, I almost when MARE (Maritime Eng).  Whew, I'm glad my first choice came open (I'm sure you can figure out what trade I'm in).
Aerospace Eng trg:
1. Some form of basic officer trg done in St-Jean-sur-Richelieu (southeast of Montreal);
2. If not bilingual, will do 8 month French course there also, welcome to the Mega;
3. Followed by PPT2, 3, and 4.  Pratical Phase Training (abbreviations, get used to them, the mil uses them over and over).  PPT2 you will follow techs around, PPT3 is geared to following Sgts, and PPT4 is geared toward following Junior AEREs.  You will most likely do all phases in at least two different places in order to get experienc on different aircraft (a/c);
4. Approx 7 month course at CFB Borden (beside Barrie and Alliston).  Prepare to work, but be bored to death in Borden.  The school is called Canadian Forces School of Aerospace Technology and Engineering (CFSATE); and
5. Your first posting will be operational, staff, or teaching.  This depends on many factors that would take forever to talk about.

Hope this helps.  Have fun and good luck getting your first choice.

An AERE...


----------



## Pippu (15 Feb 2005)

Hey there everyone. I did a search and didn't find what I was looking for, so pardon me if it's actually posted somewhere 

Having been out of university for almost a year now, I am giving serious thought to joining the AirForce under the DEO plan. My degree is in aero eng so that kind of obviates which career path I am looking at. My question to you guys (if you know!) is what what kind of jobs for aerospace engineers are available? 

I have read all the career path sheets at my local recruiter and am aware of what is essentially available. Although I do not mind working on and maintaining aircraft, my degree is primarily related to space systems and robotics. As such, I was curious as to whether there were aerospace jobs that dealt with such things.. UAV's, rocketry, satellite observation/control, research, etc. I have run these things by various recruiters and none of them really seem to know.

[As an aside: I presume one graduates the officer program as a 2Lt, correct?]

Anyways, any help is greatly appreciated!

Pippu


----------



## Pippu (17 Feb 2005)

No one has even the slightest idea of where I should look for this info? Bah!    

Ok thanks anyways for at least looking at my question everyone 

Regards

Pippu


----------



## George Wallace (17 Feb 2005)

Wouldn't your interests be more likely in the realm of what is offered at the Canadian Space Agency in Montreal?


----------



## s23256 (17 Feb 2005)

I can't speak authoritatively on career paths for AEREs since I'm not one myself.  However many of my classmates are, infanteers taking mech eng being something of a rarity.  From what I know there is a cetain amount of interest in DND in UAVs.  One of the 4th year projects currently being worked on is the design of a mini-UAV for recce purposes.  This project is receiving support from DND which I assume indicates their interest in this topic.  If you are interested in more information let me know and I will try to put you in contact with one of the guys working on this project, who is an AERE, I'm sure he knows much more about it than me.

Also you are correct, DEO candidates are comissioned as 2Lts following IAP/BOTP


----------



## Pippu (17 Feb 2005)

Thanks for your replies guys, seems I posted in the wrong forum before and they had to move me   :-[

Wallace: Yaa.. naturally my interests are more aligned with those of the space agency but getting into any government department/position, let alone a high tech one like that is next to impossible! 

I've been trying to get into the government for almost a year now; even with the help of a friend [supply officer] who basically beats people over the head with my resume, it is apparently not gonna happen . Besides, it seems that for any position in the CSA you need a masters, and I've just got a lonely B.Eng.

Spinaker: I would be elated if you could put me into contact with someone working on that project. Maybe then I could get some more detailed answers than I have so far been getting 

The long and the short of it is that if I can get into the airforce and do some high tech stuff, that would be absolutely amazing. I'd probably do the 20 years, and then move on to the CSA. It would be incredibly easier to move on over after having already been in another government department. Besides, I'd most likely have gotten a masters by then anyhow 

Thanks a lot for your input guys, I sincerly appreciate it.

Pippu


----------



## s23256 (17 Feb 2005)

Pippu I sent you a PM with the contact info.


----------



## Pippu (17 Feb 2005)

<humble bow>


----------



## s23256 (17 Feb 2005)

We are amused.


----------

